# Spray Booth Fire Protection



## Inspector 102 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a paint spray both being reassembled that came in from Canada. The booth has a dual sprinkler system in it, one standard pendant head and a deluge head approximately 6" away. The deluge system appears to be manually operated, but still checking further. Is there a requirement for a redundant system in the spray booth or was this a canadian thing? I can not find where a dual system would be required, so I ask the experts.


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

cannot give expert testimony but:::

Its not a deluge system and the closed heads are pilot heads, with just air on them to trip the system????

Single Interlock, Dry Pilot Actuation

The Central single interlock, dry pilot preaction system utilizes separate pressurized 1/2" or 3/4" dry pilot piping as the detection system. Upon fusing of a sprinkler on this piping, a loss of air pressure will occur, allowing a pneumatic actuator located on the deluge valve trim to open, thereby tripping the deluge valve. This allows water into the sprinkler system piping and out any sprinklers which may have opened due to fire. This system additionally utilizes supervisory air pressure within the system piping to monitor the integrity of the pipe, fittings, and sprinklers. If loss of air pressure within the system piping was to occur, a low air pressure switch would send a “trouble” signal to the panel. The Deluge valve would not trip as the dry pilot lines have not lost pressure.


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

starting on about page 8

http://www.tyco-fsbp.com/user/News/DV-5.pdf


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

102,

If this is a dry filter spray booth you actually need 3 separate sprinkler heads as per NFPA 33. One in the paint spraying area, one behind the dry filter and one at the top of the exhaust stack. They should all be feed by a separate feed off the ceiling system with a shut off valve. If the booth is larger then 100 sq. ft., you may need more sprinklers. Do not forget to interlock the booth ventilation fan with the spray gun so you can not spray without the fan on.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

What if it is being put in a building without sprinklers?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> What if it is being put in a building without sprinklers?


Then a dry chemical, CO Two, fixed suppression system etc should be installed. The shut down of the fan BEFORE the agent is released is very critical so the agent does not get sucked out before it can extinguish the fire.

See below from NFPA 33, 2007

9.1.1 The automatic fire protection system shall be permitted

to be, and shall be installed in accordance with, any of the

following:

(1) An automatic water sprinkler system that meets all applicable

requirements of NFPA13, Standard for the Installation

of Sprinkler Systems

(2) An automatic foam water sprinkler system that meets all

applicable requirements of NFPA 16, Standard for the Installation

of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems

(3) A carbon dioxide extinguishing system that meets all applicable

requirements of NFPA 12, Standard on Carbon Dioxide

Extinguishing Systems

(4) A dry chemical extinguishing system that meets all applicable

requirements of NFPA 17, Standard for Dry Chemical

Extinguishing Systems

(5) A gaseous agent extinguishing system that meets all applicable

requirements of NF


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

jar546

depends on ahj

some will let them tap the domestic to feed it

some want to have them prove the hydraulics

if that is your question

if it is can they set a spray booth in a non sprinkled building most of the time yes, depends on ahj again


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

I'd accept a limited-area 13 system if the building is not sprinklered.  See 2006 IBC/IFC 903.3.5.1.1.

Here is the IFC requirements for sprinkler location:

_*1504.4 Fire protection.*_

_*Spray booths and spray rooms shall be protected by an approved automatic fire-extinguishing system complying with Chapter 9. Protection shall also extend to exhaust plenums, exhaust ducts and both sides of dry filters when such filters are used.*_

See the rest of Chapter 15 in the IFC also, assuming that it's adopted in your jurisdiction.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Limited area sprinkler systems are bogus and won't work because of the requirements in NFPA 33. NFPA 33 requires the spray space to be designed to the NFPA 13 requirements for an Extra Hazard Group 2 design. Rarely will a commercial plumbing system be designed to deliver 100-200 GPM. Frankly, the whole limited area sprinkler requirements are some of the most screwed up requirements in the IFC - but that's my opinion.

Carbon dioxide is a waste of money because the premanufactured booths are very difficult to make gas tight. If you can't provide automatic sprinkler protection, your best protection for the money is a pre-engineered dry chemical system.

Old Field Guy


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

I am fortunate that the building has already been design for the required hazard group. Formerly press row for a injection molding facility, the presses were removed and now replaced with the paint booth assembly. The booth consists of 2 paint rooms, flash tunnel, baking oven and wash area. All the remaining building is sprinklered and there is another paint line/booth arleady installed. The calculations are being performed now to determine water flow capacities, however this is served by 2-12" laterals into the building with the flow rate in this area of around 1600 gallons per minutes thanks to a new municipal well placed nearby. The interior workings of the booth had me confused, but thanks to all the input, I feel I have a better understanding of how the system is intended to respond. The final calculations will be submitted by a NICET Certified technician for approval. thanks to all.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Inspector 102

ok so why the two sets of heads????????????????


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

OFG,

Welcome to the Board!

I share the same opinion on limited area in this case also :!:


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Thanks FM,

It was nice to find this place.

The limited area sprinkler provisions are probably some holdover provision from the older legacy codes. Either way, its a retarded section as its written. If I try to calculate 19 sprinklers @ 10 GPM/sprinkler, that's one big a$$ plumbing system. That's just one problem I have with these requirements. I'm sure the number 19 was debated after much engineering analysis and study - or - it was pulled out an annular orifice on the posterior of some person.

I will now get off my soapbox...


----------



## RJJ (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

OLdfieldguy: Welcome! I agree with FM and you. Although FE brings some good in put. I just happen to be going to due an annual inspection on a double booth today and a combined mixing room. I am sure it will not be in compliance. I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

cda- I will be going out to the facility the first part of next week to field review what they have in the booth. I will be meeting with the fire suppression contractor and the owner to discuss what will be required to get the booth in service. I hope to have a better answer for everyone after this review as to what actually is there. I appreciate all the information I received here to better prepare myself for questions and answers from both sides. I will update actual later. Thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

OFG,

 :lol:

Rjj,

Personally, not arguing any of the excellent info provided or how to protect NFPA 33 applications.  I'm agreeing with the myth that a "limited area" application of "domestic" supplied sprinkler systems would be suitable for this hazard.

Now, I can see a benefit like protection under combustible stairs in existing non-sprinkled "R" buildings or the smaller mechanical rooms where these are typically seen and or permitted via historical fire resistance reductions.

BTW......good luck with NOVA    I have them going to the Sweet 16 and I feel a little sick so I may be heading home to begin my March Madness symptom treatments


----------



## RJJ (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Yes! Close call today! They just have gone flat the last few weeks.

FM: I like the heads under stairs! They always get covered up with boxes and junk and it make my write up look good! :mrgreen:

Here is an open gas heater in a mixing room between two Booths! Whats your call.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Rjj,

Nice picture!  I don't believe it will meet the hot surface provisions of 6.2.5 of NFPA 33

_A.6.2.5 There should be no open flames, hot surfaces, or spark-producing equipment in the spray area or in any area where they might be exposed to combustible residues. Open flames or spark-producing equipment should not be located where they can be exposed to deposits of combustible residues. Some residues can be ignited at low temperatures, such as those produced by steam pipes, incandescent light fixtures, and power tools._

Don’t have the IBC or IFC with me to see what Chapter 34 says about hot surfaces in mixing or spray areas but I would hope it’s similar.  What is it rated for regarding Class and Division?


----------



## RJJ (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

There are so many violations in this shop that I was getting writers cramp!

I gave them a list of 20 thing that need attention ASAP. Like Friday! The rest will take me a while to type. Plus I still haven't finished the inspection!

Notice the dark marks just above the heater on the drywall!?????

I paint smell within the mixing room was overwhelming!

Other side of same room!


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

The heater is a violation of Section 3404.2.4. I also believe the location of the heater is blocking the exhaust air or supply air opening. And I'm pretty sure the fire alarm occupant notification device is not listed for a Class I, Division 1 location (while the light fixture, which tells me the entire room is most likely a classified location).


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Your second photograph is a pigment rack. Its most likely exempt if the pigments meet the exception in Section 3405.1. They will need to provide you with fire point data in this case.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Rjj,

I see that you were so busy citing that you left the doors open or their self closers should need attention or remove the cardboard box wedges.  Is that a hasp lock on the door?

OFG,

They will probably argue the % of opening for volume  

It is a nice ramp though


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

First, a limited-area system is not limited to an existing domestic service; they could install a service sufficient to supply the extra-hazard spray booth requirement without sprinklering the entire building.

I had an auto body shop going into an existing unsprinklered warehouse over 14,000 sq. ft. (1993 BOCA).  There was a letter in the file from the fire chief when the building was built (early 1960's) waiving sprinklers at the time because they were only storing empty 55-gallon drums and other non-combustible stuff.  The letter said whenever that use ended, sprinklers would be required.  The occupant moved out and the place had been vacant for several years.

The body shop wanted to install a really nice brand new listed paint booth with built-in mixing room and 2 listed prep booths, with built-in sprinklers.  So I told them they would have to sprinkler the building based on the letter.  Body shop went to the mayor.  What the Village settled on was 1) provide sprinklers in the new equipment and 2) sprinkler the entire building within 5 years.

They provided plans and calculations to sprinkler the entire building including the new equipment.  Then they installed the underground main into the building with the riser sized for the future building sprinklers and separate calcs for the spray areas.  Then they sprinklered just the equipment (less than 20 heads).  I left before the 5 years so I have no idea if the building ever got sprinklered.

The OP's project could just as easily provide a new water service just to feed the sprinklers in the booth (limited-area system).  Another type of suppression system in the OP's case might make more sense, but I maintain the owner has the choice to provide anything that works.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Yes, TJ if the calculations or schedule meets the criteria for Extra Hazard II.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Yes, TJ if the calculations or schedule meets the criteria for Extra Hazard II.


Exactly.  Just the spray booth and prep booths were > $70K back then...without installation and accessories.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

I see some irony in the "Please keep doors closed" sign.

EDIT: FMWB beat me to it.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

It was open to reduce the fumes I was told! Seems like an issue exists. :roll:


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 19, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Rjj,

Teaching a class to new state inspectors next month.  Can I use these pictures since I'll be teaching the LSC and if references NFPA 33 and these shots would be great when I get to Industrial Occupancies and Hazardous Locations.  I'll give you full photo credit of course?


----------



## RJJ (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

I have a few more that may be of some interest. I will attach to email and forward. I will return to this site on Monday and have some more. I have many different issues at this complex in need of correction.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection



			
				Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> I have a paint spray both being reassembled that came in from Canada. The booth has a dual sprinkler system in it, one standard pendant head and a deluge head approximately 6" away. The deluge system appears to be manually operated, but still checking further. Is there a requirement for a redundant system in the spray booth or was this a canadian thing? I can not find where a dual system would be required, so I ask the experts.


I just got involved with a project for the painting of auto bumpers. The designer provided a deluge system, .60 over the entire booth, flame detection with a deluge valve, with wet pipe sprinklers as a back up. I asked where did he get the design from and he told me it was based on a Factory Mutual design he used on the last job from the auto industry.  It is a good size booth, 48' long by 16' wide, with a few robots, at $500K each, so i did not say you do not need the deluge system. I was concerned where the 1000 gpm from the deluge system was going to go when it activated. So depending on what the application is/was they may have had FM involved with the booth.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Spray Booth Fire Protection

Rjj,

Thanks looking forward to them!


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2010)

RJJ

so what is the story


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2010)

Inspector 102

OK I put off inspections but what did you find???????????


----------

